# Need Help Asap !



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

I put 5 bags (75 lbs) of black flourite sand in my 55 and the water is completly white with lots of dust , i put some fluval polishing pad on all my intake but it dosen't seem to make any difference , I have little to no amelioration in the last 16 hours , my 3 " rhom is in , what sould i do?

visibility is about 1 " !!

I try shut the 2 filter off for the night thinking the dust will fall down , but not , so i start up filters this morning with pads on intake , so 16 hour later and no amelioration ,


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you have a cannister just run it with a bunch of filter floss. Some water changes should help get some of the floating stuff.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> If you have a cannister just run it with a bunch of filter floss. Some water changes should help get some of the floating stuff.


Do it in steps though
Dont eliminate your BB/bio media.
Add everything you can for polishing water.....

this will just take time to eliminate


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Do a 50% waterchange, that should help


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Milkshake!

Agreed with cluster. Only time will clear that up..


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

Water changes and polishing pads are about all you can do, and maybe some seachem clarity. But when putting water back in be careful as to not stir up the substrate too much, I used to put a dinner plate on the bottom of my tank when I did water changes when I was running sand. That helped keep the stir up to a minimum.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Did you wash the sand before you put it in the tank? After I wash my sand I place a miniture bird bath with a stand in the tank and pour the water into the bird bath allowing it to slowly overflow and fill the tank. It is a good method for not creating dust clouds and if it does the water clears in 15 minutes with the filter off.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

No I only wash the first bag , i wasn't thinking it would be that bad!!

thanks for the response every one !!

now i have 2 whispers running with pads on intake and the fluval 305 also, I just did a 50% water change using lots of water conditionner to be sure not kill the bb , because I also made 2 30% water change last night , what i do is put the 5 gallons bucket on the tank and siphoning water with 1/4 " hose so it fill up slowly and don't disturb the water , now i have about 6" of visibility!

the rhom look ok...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't worry I added play sand before without ever washing it as I didn'd want to wask 100lbs of sand. Just give it time and add some filter floss to your filter. Like AK said leave your biomedia alone though you should be able able to switch out a much pad for some filterfloss.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

This morning water look ok , just a little cloudy , but i can see something , i will remove some of the sand to put in my 10 gal , now their is a good 3-4" inch ,its a little too much ..

anyway thanks all !!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah should be just fine... The flourite sand is pimp lookin, just takes quite a bit of time to settle... Mine took over a month before getting clear, and all my plants literally melted during that time... It now looks like a wasteland, but hey, the sand looks cool


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Don't worry I added play sand before without ever washing it as I didn'd want to wask 100lbs of sand. Just give it time and add some filter floss to your filter. Like AK said leave your biomedia alone though you should be able able to switch out a much pad for some filterfloss.


i did the same thing...i just put in 50lbs of play sand but even washed it and it did it....i luckily didnt have fish in it bt dont worry after about 2 or 3 days it will look normal


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> Don't worry I added play sand before without ever washing it as I didn'd want to wask 100lbs of sand. Just give it time and add some filter floss to your filter. Like AK said leave your biomedia alone though you should be able able to switch out a much pad for some filterfloss.


i did the same thing...i just put in 50lbs of play sand but even washed it and it did it....i luckily didnt have fish in it bt dont worry after about 2 or 3 days it will look normal
[/quote]

I recently swapped my gravel to silica sand. I took out 70% of my water before putting in the sand to put in majority of clean water. I put 3in of sand in a 5gal bucket poured water to the top and stirred for like 10 seconds then dumped it out and repeated 5x after the 5th wash the water was almost 100% clean. filled the tank with the clean sand filled my tank and the water was almost crystal clear. No probs with cloudiness whats so ever!


----------

